# Project idea



## fahmi87 (24 يناير 2010)

hi friends,
I need your help, I'm thinking about an idea that may be the subject of a project to be funded, if successful of course, by companies.
the product or service that I must submit have to be marketable (and therefore have a good market and response to a need), especially related to ICT (Information Technology and Communication) whatever the field (medicine,automotive, service ... etc..)
Plzz I'll be waiting for your suggestion and thank you in advance​


----------

